# Game: The "what I do" Guessing Game!



## Garbz (Oct 25, 2008)

Over the last few days I have been toying with the idea for a new game loosely based on the old Macro Guessing Game we have successfully had previously. The game should be similar in style (guess the theme, the winner gets to pick the new theme), and I've had to toy with the idea a bit in order to not exclude people so I present now:

*The "What I Do" Guessing Game*

*Privacy Concerns:*The overriding rule here is that you are not restricted to your actual work. You can post pictures of other people working, or doing something other than what you do. Just in case anyone here works on nuclear weapons and aren't allowed to take pictures of them to post here.

*The rules of the game:*
1. ONE picture at a time only.
2. I'll start by posting a picture / series of pictures. 
3. People guess, and can keep guessing what is being done in the photo. Please use etiquette and don't spam guesses, re-guess if it hasn't been figured out in a few days.
4. Once a guess has been made which satisfies the current photo owner as close / accurate enough, the correct guesser becomes the new host and must post a new photo, preferably as soon as possible.
5. If the correct guesser does not wish to have his go I guess it will be a case of first in best dressed to keep the game going.
6. If after a reasonable time / number of guesses no one is getting close, keep the game moving by supplying hints.
7. Try to have fun, and keep playing even after you have had a go. See if we can't make this game run as long as the Macro Guessing Game 

*Rules about photos*
1. Keep it safe for work. The title here does not say NSFW so don't post nudes (in case any out there is a part time stripper).
2. Those of us who are actual photographers you get to play too, just be creative or the game will be over very quickly.
3. * important: *The pictures may be as direct or as abstract as you wish. You may post only one, or multiple pictures. It may be you doing an activity, someone else doing an activity, or something completely abstract like a photo of the place of work (like a mine entrance or gas station), or a photo of something you work with. As said use your imagination and be as creative as you like.

Ok so I will start now with these. They are simple and somewhat obvious. There's a few of them to help get the game started. I will ask for a specific reply to make up for it. 

















Let the game begin


----------



## Garbz (Oct 26, 2008)

44 views and not one guess? This game isn't going well


----------



## Jon0807 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok I thought I had an idea but the last picture threw me off.  I'm guessing a Laser Engineer?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 27, 2008)

computer engineer.


----------



## McQueen278 (Oct 27, 2008)

OBGYN


----------



## lockwood81 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like some sort of circuit board design for a switch or something.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 27, 2008)

redliner, electrical engineering, circuit board design.


----------



## joshcereal (Oct 28, 2008)

electrical engeneer and mabye in sound cards or video cards?? not to sure


----------



## matt-l (Oct 28, 2008)

Electrical Optics Engineer?

is that hot shot mounted trigger on that circuit bored? and is that the Microscope i read you talking about?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 28, 2008)

matt-l was technically closer but this one goes to windrivermaiden.

I'm an Electrical Engineer working on a thesis composed mainly of circuit board design in our photonics (opto-electronics) lab. The device I built is a 12 channel computer controlled precision laser driver. 

matt-l the makeshift microscope is actually behind the black barrier. That black plate with a circular hole that is holding the two metal rods is what we mounted both the lens and webcam into. Also what hot-shot trigger?

Well *windrivermaiden* your go.


----------



## matt-l (Oct 29, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Also what hot-shot trigger?



Never mind, looked closer at it and looks more like some sort of power supply.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah a second powersupply. The bench supplies we have a good, but what we're doing requires such precision that additional filtering and regulating is required.
Btw here's the end result of the last year of work: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1423939#post1423939


----------

